# HELP: introducing new mice



## barbierat (May 30, 2010)

i want to get a new friend for my female mouse, is it a problem if the new mice are younger than my mouse? i have introduced new mice to eachother before and its been fine but im unsure about such age gap, my current mouse is about 4 months and these will be 11 weeks ish.
Thanks


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

I have never had mice before but its probably the same as other rodents.
It should be okay as long as you take it slow. Best of luck!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

They usually get on ok. I would just keep the cage in earshot for a while so you know if any squabbles are turning into nasty fights.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

The difference in age should make it easier imo! Just keep the cage close by so you can watch them or better yet if you have a spare cage empty it and put them in together with just some bedding and a water bottle. Introduce some food later and leave them for a day or so before introducing any toys and do so slowly (one toy then another in a few days)


----------



## barbierat (May 30, 2010)

Thankyou all! im very excited to be getting her some friends!


----------

